# for sale section



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)

Any idea when I can view this section?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

yanto said:


> Any idea when I can view this section?


Hi Yanto, when did you last check your access ?
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yanto said:


> Any idea when I can view this section?


Wey hey .... another Caerleon boy


----------



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes sir! I bought the red 225 from Caerleon cars. Give me a flash when you see me! The plate will be V3 1an K.
Ian kendrick.


----------



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)

Is yours the one I used to see on broadwalk?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yanto said:


> Is yours the one I used to see on broadwalk?


Yep Ian that's the one  will look out for you 

My TT's currently away having an engine conversion , looking a bit like this ATM :roll:


----------



## azreal333 (May 8, 2011)

Been on the forum a long time and I still can't access the for sale section either!!!


----------



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)

Awsome looking car! What are you having done?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

azreal333 said:


> Been on the forum a long time and I still can't access the for sale section either!!!


It's not how long you've been on mate, it's down to the amount of posts you've made :wink:

John


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

azreal333 said:


> Been on the forum a long time and I still can't access the for sale section either!!!


Hi, Click the link for MP & PM Access info.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

Are we allowed to know the number of posts needed? It's not that I wish to stop contributing when I can see the for sale section. More to the point, since I don't currently own a TT, there isn't so much to contribute about. I've always liked buying cars from forums where you can be more reassured of a vehicles treatment and history.

I can understand not wanting new members the ability to post, but what effect does limiting viewing of the sale forum? Other than hugely, negatively effecting exposure to potential buyers?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We don't disclose or fix a specific number of posts as it would make it easier for fraudsters to plan to circumvent.

When we first introduced delayed PM access (needed for trading) we initially had the market place visible but some new members would spot someone selling or buying, find them on another thread and interrupt discussion by openly making offers. This circumvented the security, caused complaints and created to much work for the moderators to deal with.

Posting and getting yourself known is free and doesn't take long. For anyone wanting immediate access the forum window sticker fund is the obvious route to take and supports the community:
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=882433


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, thanks for clearing that up. It does make sense that you could get round the security by being able to view the for sale board. So I shall keep posting more!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi jcb, When did you last check your access ?
Hoggy.


----------

